# Allen Edmonds recrafting vs. local shoe repair



## cuda (Aug 26, 2006)

So I've been wrestling with this dilema for months now and was looking for some feedback. I have a pair of black allen edmonds hancock shoes that are totally beat up and they need new soles/heels. I'm trying to decide if it is worth it to pay $99 for recrafting or if I should just get them done locally for about $40.

One of the biggest issues I have is that I don't love the style of these shoes, they are kind of my beater pair that I wear maybe twice a week (and sometimes when the ground is wet, but never in pouring rain). But I guess the ultimate question would be is the recrafting really worth double the price? I read through the 38 step process that AE uses to recraft and I know very little about putting new soles on a shoe, but I imagine a local cobbler will just rip off the old ones and slap on a new sole and be done with it. I know the AE recrafting does the whole corking process, strips the leather and reconditions/polishes, etc. I'd say I can probably expect a shine at best from a local guy.

I assume the response will be it is up to me if I think the shoes are worth it to me to spend $99 recrafting. I bought them for $125 so I'm leaning towards no and just getting them done cheaply to keep in the rotation. But I'm curious if anyone has gone through this situation and has an opinion one way or the other. Thanks.


----------



## DavidW (May 22, 2006)

I have. I focus not on what I paid for the shoes, but what I'll have when I'm done. If I end up with a shoe I love in like-new condition, it's worth every penny. But I think you answered your own question. You said you don't really love the style of the shoe and it's your beater pair. So why invest anything, let alone $99, in something you don't love? Take the money and put it toward a new pair you love, then recraft those when they're tired.


----------



## Hoof (Feb 14, 2007)

If you dont love em, just get them fixed locally. I have sent shoes back to be recrafted 3 times, and I would have been better off just buying brand new shoes from ebay or on the sales board. AE does a really nice job with recrafting, but in my oppinion, if you aren't in love with the shoe style, you are better off to put the money towards a style that you like better.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

If you can get a new shoe for $100 or even $150, and you like the new shoe better.... Hmm... Yeah, I'd get the new shoe.

$40 v. $150 though. I'm poor so I'd have to go with the $40. But if I had a paying job, I'd definitely get the better looking shoe to look better. Its a step up.

Ok, you probably aren't going to find a $150 shoe anytime soon, the Shoe Bank extravaganza is over. Although they probably have some seconds in a discontinued style for around $150-200, so why not call. But thats what I would do.


----------



## cuda (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks guys, pretty much what I was thinking. Like I said I got them for $125 new on sale (at Syms I think), so the purchase itself was a no brainer. Even though I don't love the style I'd hate to get rid of a quality shoe like an AE, it is still very wearable for a $40 fix. I just don't think I can justify the $99 recrafting. I'll save that for my Sanfords and Park Aves when they are ready for new soles. Thanks again.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Are you sure the price you're quoting is for a full resole and heels? $40 sounds like a half sole job, full resole and heels should be $70 something. AE's price is actually fairly good as their recrafting is a bit more involved than just new soles and heels.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1. Although, when it comes to my AEs and Alden's and the shoes are in need of both sole and heel replacement, they get returned to the respective manufacturer. If the repair is limited to replacement of the heel top lifts on the AE's and Alden's or more extensive repairs on lesser branded shoes, I go with one of two local cobblers.


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

The OP raises a fair question. However, the comparisons are not. First off it's mentioned that he needs "soles/heels". Anybody that would do that job (no matter where you live) will not do a good job at $40.00. There are lots of variables but, no matter what, you are wasting your money. What he is going to do is glue a 1/2 sole on using the cheapest leather he can find (not stitched) and laugh at you, or more likely, glue a cheep sole guard on that will wear out shortly. Guy's like that mock my industry. Don't waste your money. Do it right or invest in a new pair.
Questions welcomed.


----------



## son of brummell (Sep 29, 2004)

cuda said:


> * * * I'm trying to decide if it is worth it to pay $99 for recrafting or if I should just get them done locally for about $40.
> 
> * * * But I guess the ultimate question would be is the recrafting really worth double the price? I read through the 38 step process that AE uses to recraft and I know very little about putting new soles on a shoe, but I imagine a local cobbler will just rip off the old ones and slap on a new sole and be done with it. I know the AE recrafting does the whole corking process, strips the leather and reconditions/polishes, etc. I'd say I can probably expect a shine at best from a local guy.
> 
> * * *


Nick V. makes some sound points.

At $40 you are not getting quality materials and workmanship. Not a real leather sole, but a composite. A real leather sole, such as the one that B. Nelson uses, would probably cost the shoemaker about $40. I would say that you are accurate in stating that your shoemaker would be "slapping" on a new sole.

Essentially, if the shoe is worth keeping and wearing, then you should have a quality job. You state that you wear the shoes twice a week. I would say that they are worth resoling at either Allen Edmonds or a quality shoemaker in your area.

Incidentally, a quality shoemaker in your area might be cheaper than Allen Edmonds in that you will be saving the postage and handling charges built into the AE price. Incidentally, I have always used my local cobbler for resoling.

Good luck.


----------



## cuda (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks guys. I actually have never used the particular cobbler that I was referring to for $40, a friend of a friend got shoes done there and said the guy did a really good job (for $50 though, I was off by $10, so now I'm comparing $50 to $99). I would definitely have to see the work and find out what exactly they are doing to the shoes to see if they really are just slapping the soles on with glue or doing a quality job. After some of these posts, it is kind of convincing me I am probably better off spending my money on a shoe that I like style-wise more than sinking in another $50-99 on these. I guess I just didn't like the thought of getting only one soles-worth of time out of a quality shoe like AE, but if I don't like the shoe that much why invest more $ into it. I'm going to do my due diligence and check out the local guy just to say I exhausted all options, but I will probably just keep these in the closet and keep my eyes on the sale rack to see if anything catches my eye. I appreciate the opinions, thank you.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm all about recycling, but theres no reason you need to be the person who reuses the shoe. You can sell it on ebay or donate it to a charity shop. Someone else who likes that style can resole the shoe and give it more life.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

You might also consider just putting topys over the leather sole of the AEs and getting new heel caps. It'll be cheaper than either of your other option and still give you a couple more years out of them.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Would AE do some Cole Haans? I ask because the cobbler locally messed up the heels on my Cole Haan loafers. I wear my heels down bad and it went down pretty good so the cobbler sawed off half the heel and then glued a half heel down, Well one shoe looks lower than the other.

Also, AE redoes the footbed and I like that. F or $99, Id have a broken in pair of Cole Haans redone and love them, if AE will do that.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

memphislawyer said:


> Would AE do some Cole Haans? I ask because the cobbler locally messed up the heels on my Cole Haan loafers. I wear my heels down bad and it went down pretty good so the cobbler sawed off half the heel and then glued a half heel down, Well one shoe looks lower than the other.
> 
> Also, AE redoes the footbed and I like that. F or $99, Id have a broken in pair of Cole Haans redone and love them, if AE will do that.


AE only does AE. Even if AE made the shoes for someone else (like my Footjoys), they will only do their branded shoes.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

memphislawyer said:


> Would AE do some Cole Haans? I ask because the cobbler locally messed up the heels on my Cole Haan loafers. I wear my heels down bad and it went down pretty good so the cobbler sawed off half the heel and then glued a half heel down, Well one shoe looks lower than the other.
> 
> Also, AE redoes the footbed and I like that. F or $99, Id have a broken in pair of Cole Haans redone and love them, if AE will do that.


See Nick V.'s post above
https://www.bnelsonshoes.com/high_grade_shoes.asp


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

MRP,. thanks. I would love to have the cork footbeds and all be redone. I mean, full soles and heels will be $60 with tax, and for $30 more, I'd get quality materials, and someone who seems like a real pro and the cork footbeds. I guess it might be a bit more if the whole heel had to be replaced rather than like the local guy, cut it in half and glue/nail a new one on.


----------



## PTB in San Diego (Jan 2, 2010)

If you wear them twice a week, they are doing you good service. The recrafting will produce results that are far superior to the alternative. Assume you'll wear them once a week for five more years. That's good value for a quality item.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

As good as AE feel out of the box - they get better with age. Why anyone would discard a good looking, soft, well broken in pair of shoes instead of just getting them recrafted is beyond me. The whole point of a good quality shoe is being able to enjoy them over the long haul.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

memphislawyer said:


> MRP,. thanks. I would love to have the cork footbeds and all be redone. I mean, full soles and heels will be $60 with tax, and for $30 more, I'd get quality materials, and someone who seems like a real pro and the cork footbeds. I guess it might be a bit more if the whole heel had to be replaced rather than like the local guy, cut it in half and glue/nail a new one on.


You're welcome, let us know how it turns out. 
I'm fairly certain it won't be more than $90 regardless of the heel.


----------



## AndTun1 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Try Nushoe.com*

If you don't want to spend $99 for Allen Edmonds to recraft your shoes but you want more than what the local cobbler will do for $50 then may I suggest Nushoe.com.

https://www.nushoe.com/

Recently I bought a couple of Allen Edmonds Mcallister dirt cheap on ebay, when I sent them to AE to be recrafting they sent them back to me unrepaired due to the fact the heels were replaced by someone other than them (picky-picky).

I found nushoe on the web, they recraft shoes for $70 (new soles & heels & corked footbeds). They did a good job on both of my Mcallisters.


----------



## AndTun1 (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks like prices for Nushoe have recently gone up by $5, now the price is $75.


----------

